# Cascade Fat Head Ribbon Mic?



## Guest (Apr 18, 2019)

Anyone familiar with the Cascade Fat Head ribbon mic? It is a Chinese mic that has an upgraded ribbon and some other minor changes done in the USA.

They are a poor man's Royer ribbon mic. Apparently great for recording electric guitar, drums and other instruments. Amazon has the basic unit for $215 CAD with free shipping.

They sell a number of configurations. The Fat Head II is the same guts but a slightly bigger body that accepts a Lundahl transformer, which then becomes an option.


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a pair I bought when they first came out. I’ve heard them called the poor mans Coles mic. I like them for things like cymbals, tambourine, anything I might consider on the harsh side because they will smooth things out in the top end. They are figure 8 so maybe not the best choice for drum overs in a low ceiling room. 

You have to be careful with them though as a burst of air can blow the ribbon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2019)

mturk said:


> I have a pair I bought when they first came out. I’ve heard them called the poor mans Coles mic. I like them for things like cymbals, tambourine, anything I might consider on the harsh side because they will smooth things out in the top end. They are figure 8 so maybe not the best choice for drum overs in a low ceiling room.
> 
> You have to be careful with them though as a burst of air can blow the ribbon.


I am going to use them for electric guitar. If I had $2,000 I would just buy a Royer 121. But that ain't gonna happen today. But a $300 Fat Head just might.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

L&M used to sell the Art M5 ribbon, which looks suspiciously like the Cascade Fat Head.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2019)

Merlin said:


> L&M used to sell the Art M5 ribbon, which looks suspiciously like the Cascade Fat Head.


The mic is made by a China company that rebrands them for other businesses. Nady sells a version too. Cascade brings them in and replaces the ribbon and some other mods, as well as quality control and testing. They offer upgrades to Lundahl transformers, active, matched stereo etc.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Haven't used it myself but have heard good things. 

I love cheap ribbons (though the Fathead is a bit more than cheap). Apex 205 or 210 (think it's just the 210B now - which is the version I have) are great bang for the buck. Really good for room mics; have used them on drums and vocals even (paired with a n LDC); have used the 205 on guitar cabs and acoustic.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

In case anybody in the GTA is looking - this is an ART branded one for $50: M-Five ART Ribbon Mic

The only diff from the Cascade would be lack of upgraded/re-tensioned ribbon and no option for a transformer upgrade (not worth it IMHO, cost/benefit wise). I've built my own ribbon mics before so I could take care of that ribbon (both of them - I think it's a dual ribbon design IIRC, but as I mentioned before I never owned/used one of these so not sure off the top of me head) - replace or re-tension and show you how. Not rocket science.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2019)

Granny Gremlin said:


> In case anybody in the GTA is looking - this is an ART branded one for $50: M-Five ART Ribbon Mic
> 
> The only diff from the Cascade would be lack of upgraded/re-tensioned ribbon and no optuion for a transformer upgrade (not worth it IMHO, cost/benefit wise). I've beuilt my own ribbon mics before so I could take care of that ribbon (both of them - I think it's a dual ribbon design IIRC, but as I mentioned before I never owned/used one of these so not sure off the top of me head) - replace or re-tension and show you how. Not rocket science.


Well I bought the Cascade Fat Head II with the Lundahl transformer. I have not tried it but it looks like a nice mic...


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Granny Gremlin said:


> In case anybody in the GTA is looking - this is an ART branded one for $50: M-Five ART Ribbon Mic


Nice deal. I’d grab it if I didn’t already have a pair of them.


----------

